# Got and rooted my N7, will the software update ruin it?



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

Upon booting my rooted Nexus 7, a software update notification appeared prompting me to update to 4.1.1. Will updating ruin the root?


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

SUB-dawg said:


> Upon booting my rooted Nexus 7, a software update notification appeared prompting me to update to 4.1.1. Will updating ruin the root?


It's a nexus....nope! You're bootloaded should stay unlocked. You should be able to root the stock 4.1.1 again.

But, why not go with a custom rom?? Most are built from 4.1.1 source anyway.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

It will break your root. But just flash the jbsu file again and its back. :-D


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

I flashed CWM, rooted, unlocked, etc, on 4.1. Then it told me 4.1.1 was available. So I accepted and it rebooted into recovery, did a bit of processing, then stopped at the main recovery menu.

So I manually downloaded the 4.1.1 OTA update and flashed it in CWM. Everything went well, but then I noticed I'd lost root. Then I noticed I was back on stock recovery. Just had to push CWM again, flash SuperSU, and I'm all set.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

